# Walgreens Halloween - Be a Little Wary...



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive seen alot of the 30 dollar buckys with bad knee joints. They are molded wrong and ready to fall off the stem.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

That's too bad, because I love Walgreen's.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a die-hard Walgreens fan. Overall, they have a great selection and cheap prices on Halloween for such a little store... and there's so many of them in most towns that you can bounce around looking for the items or quantity you need without too much trouble.

I do understand that most of their Halloween selection is not "quality" props... but that being said, they are CHEAP. So technically, you get what you pay for. AND you won't find the same type of props just about anywhere else, so they stock stuff that is normally hard to find without spending lots of time and/or money tracking them down. I haven't seen the skeletons yet, but even if there are problems with the joints, most likely it's a quick fix with a power drill and a few screws and I have no problems with that if it means getting a skeleton that's half-way between a blucky and a bucky for $30. 

One thing you might try - if all of their props are either damaged or missing a piece, ask nicely if they'll give you a little off the top. I've got a motto "It never hurts to ask" and I've got about a 70% success rate with getting discounts on things that are easily repaired at home...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought three of the skeletons at Walgreens and they are all just fine, no problems. At $30.00 each they were a good price too.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutesy stuff is not normally my cup of tea, but that Frankenstein/Pumpkin animated prop is pretty cool.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Halloweenfan-Thanks for the heads up! (But I need to see the hanging costume thing. I might take a trip to Walgreens to see it.)


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

When anyone else listens to the Monster mash song, do any of you say "Chilli soup, waaa ooooooo." Instead of actually what the lyric is? I totally do lol.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> This topic I want people to talk about Walgreens Halloween stuff you might like, but it's also to tell people about some stuff that I seen that wasn't right.
> 
> For me, Walgreens always seem to have the best stuff because it's Walgreens. However, this year I'm noticing some of their stuff either is broken, or it looks bad (as in marks on it). I bought the 3-4 ft Count Dracula that stands still, and if you push a button, it says come closer. Well, anyway his face on his left and right cheek doesn't look terribly great. He has some marks on him (black) though I bought him because he looked the best out of all the Walgreens I seen. This is NOT the first Walgreens though that has had problems I seen on him. Another Walgreens, the guy had only one eyeball. Maybe, it's a sticker on his eyes, but one of them was off. The Walgreens I bought him from, the other one he wasn't standing straight up. He was sort of hunched forward - like a hunchback. The last Walgreens, one of those Draculas had blue marks on his nose, and the other one had his head dented. I think the one where he wasn't standing right, he had his head also partially dented.
> 
> ...


The candelabra is not supposed to be crooked. I bought 2 when they first came out of the box. One was crooked - I asked for and received a discount on it. I don't mind the crookedness on this item (but not for full price!).


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have to agree with Frankie's Girl, walgreens has some of the best stuff and at a reasonable price. IMO they beat Walmart by a mile. You have to take into consideration the country of origin on all this stuff too. 

Of course you have to inspect everything closely before making a purchase but that applies to any of the stores. That is one of the advantages of buying at your local brick & mortar store vs online

Another plus with Walgreens is that they do mark down some of their Halloween stuff about a week before the big day.
I have picked up many cheap tombstones creepy groundbreaker figures just in time to put out on display.

And I am in love with that $30 giant spider even though I'm an arachnophobic.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

First, I'd like to thank you for bringing to my attention the suggestion of Walgreens having great products. I've never really thought about checking there, so yeah.



Halloweenfan said:


> --And another thing I seen is that they have these hanging costume decorations for $10 where they have a head, and than you get the rest of the cloth with them. The evil pumpkin one didn't look bad.


And as soon as I saw "$10" I decided I'll be taking a walk there tomorrow. 

Though, I'll also be cautious, I'll make sure to check for any sort of issues on the items if I buy anything.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Of course you have to inspect everything closely before making a purchase but that applies to any of the stores. That is one of the advantages of buying at your local brick & mortar store vs online


I never had any problems with Walgreens Halloween merchandise before. That's why I'm sharing the info for everyone on those particular items I found wrong - Count Dracula, Frankenstein with Pumpkin Singing, Candle. Someone could buy that Frankenstein with Pumpkin Singing, and think that's the way it's supposed to be - that the Frankenstein doesn't talk, but he really is supposed to.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I had heard about the various Halloween Stores that pop up this time of the year, a few years ago I entered my first one (Can you tell I make my own "Stuff"?) I saw so much merchandise there with hefty price tags that looked as if it was made AND painted by 3rd graders!?????
It was the sorriest looking load of pure crap I have EVER seen!
It was like a bad dream. I still wonder how anybody with even subnormal vision could become the least bit excited about the items I saw there that day, what a waste of time and gasoline.
Last year I did buy some very nice solid skulls from Walgreens though. With slight modification they went onto the hood of my Spookmobile. (Poured fiberglass inside of them with a bolt to create a mount)


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

"Caveat emptor"--'Let the buyer beware'. I try to look over anything I buy from any place to get an idea of whether I think it's worth the price. Walgreens always seems to have decent quality for the very low price and they often have stuff that is a little different from other places. And a whole lot less glitter. Just sayin'. It's good to know that some of the props this year seem to have come out with more than usual defects so we know to double check, but for the prices I'm surprised that the stuff is as good as it is. I usually use the stuff as parts for homemade props anyway.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

adam said:


> When anyone else listens to the Monster mash song, do any of you say "Chilli soup, waaa ooooooo." Instead of actually what the lyric is? I totally do lol.


I always thought it was 'Tennis Shoe Wa-oooo''
Hence my sig lol


----------



## Minerva (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for heads up Halloweenfan! When I went to another Walgreens today, I saw those singing Frankensteins and went through 4 of them before finding one that had both mouths working. Two had just the Frankenstein mouth moving, and two had just the pumpkin moving. I always check things, but since the first 2 had the Frankenstein mouth moving, I wouldn't have realized the pumpkin was supposed to move too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

adam said:


> When anyone else listens to the Monster mash song, do any of you say "Chilli soup, waaa ooooooo." Instead of actually what the lyric is? I totally do lol.





Spooky-Licious said:


> I always thought it was 'Tennis Shoe Wa-oooo''
> Hence my sig lol


You two are looking to get strung up by your little toes aren't you?
















I love Walgreens around Halloween. They have many of the same items as other stores, but for _much_ less; the styrofoam tombstones and lawn signs really look the same no matter where, so the quality is essentially the same regarding those. So far, there is nothing at the one nearest here (and my patience is waning







).


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I went in to my Walgreens today and was pretty impressed with their 30 dollar skellys. They had two of them. I also liked the giant spider.  I may have to go back and spend a little money.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Walgreen's quality of props has gone down significantly over the past couple of years. They have significantly reduced the number of decorations and costumes that they carry as well. When I was a Walgreens store manager I used to look forward to the group buy catalogs that would come in March/April and I would order up on all the good stuff and skip the crap. I just left a store that I opened about 10 years ago. What a disappointment. Almost no makeup, just a couple of ghouls; and a total of 4 skulls on the shelf. If you care to see what Walgreens paid for any item their cost code is BRUSH CLEAN with B being 1, and N being 0. So an item with a little BSN under the price cost them $1.40 and probably retails for about $2.99....have fun with it and see what the real values are. But keep shopping there cause I'm a stockholder


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

2 years ago the Walgreens in my area got burned by very low halloween sales so last year they brought in very little and I expect it to be the same this year. but what they did/do have is usually decent for the price.

walkingcorpse--It can be fun to figure out the mark up. that'll be my game for the week. thanks!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I've purchased two of the lifesize skellys and I *LOVE* them. I don't know, maybe I just take care of my props and store them well, but I can't see him getting broken or messed up any time soon. Amazing price for what you get. I do think I'm going to exchange my second skeleton because the stupid store had been using him as an advertisement for flu shots and had mangled him all up and messed up his legs. I need to find another that's hanging and hasn't been goofed up. Here's my first skeleton, who I named Oliver:


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL my new buddy rode home with me in the backseat, all strapped in for safety of course.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I picked up the 5 foot skeleton today. It is the exact same mold as used for the Garden Ridge ones (GR skeletons have metal/screw joints and a bit thicker plastic with a slightly better paint job - retail for $50). For $30, this has the same basic look, slightly less decent paint job, and plastic pop joints similar to the Blucky. For the price, this is a DECENT skeleton.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I picked up the 5 foot skeleton today. It is the exact same mold as used for the Garden Ridge ones (GR skeletons have metal/screw joints and a bit thicker plastic with a slightly better paint job - retail for $50). For $30, this has the same basic look, slightly less decent paint job, and plastic pop joints similar to the Blucky. For the price, this is a DECENT skeleton.


None of the Walgreens near me have these yet. I'm really hoping they get them because the photo looks really great for $30! Target has a hard plastic 5 ft skelly for $40 that doesn't have as good a paint job.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Our target doesn't have the skeletons yet either. They only had one isle so far. I am guessing there will be more.

Also I saw the walgreens candelabra someone posted on this forum. The photo looked WAY better. I saw it in person, it was so flimsy, made of rubber and the hardly lit up.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

adam said:


> Our target doesn't have the skeletons yet either. They only had one isle so far. I am guessing there will be more.
> 
> Also I saw the walgreens candelabra someone posted on this forum. The photo looked WAY better. I saw it in person, it was so flimsy, made of rubber and the hardly lit up.



Did you try out a few of them? I feel like mine is bright and flickery and great for the price. Maybe you just picked up a 
bogus one? :-(


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I got one of the $30 skeletons today and it's a nice prop. It's certainly no Bucky but then I only paid $30 for it. I may want to reinforce the spine--mine has a weird wiggle at one of the connection points--but all in all, iI think it was $30 well spent. i like this one better than the Target skelly for $40. 

I looked at the candelabra Adam talked about and they are pretty cheap in every sense of the word. Definitely a case of getting what you pay for. They are really cheap knock-offs of the Spirit 3 candle candelabra and I'm not planning to pay the $7.99 Walgreens is asking for them. While I recognize that i can get 4 of these for the price of 1 of the Spirit props, i think I would get my money's worth pay $30 for the spirit version--it's just so much better than the Walgreens prop in every way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ondeko said:


> ........I looked at the candelabra Adam talked about and they are pretty cheap in every sense of the word. Definitely a case of getting what you pay for. They are really cheap knock-offs of the Spirit 3 candle candelabra and I'm not planning to pay the $7.99 Walgreens is asking for them. While I recognize that i can get 4 of these for the price of 1 of the Spirit props, i think I would get my money's worth pay $30 for the spirit version--it's just so much better than the Walgreens prop in every way.


If you are entertaining any thoughts of creating the Floating Candelabra like at the Haunted Mansion (check prop area for Mikeerdas' thread), you might want to compare the weight of the Spirit Candelebra against the weight of the Walgreens one. The prop Mike built used the WG one along with a flying ghost and it seemed to work just fine with it. If there is a significant enough weight difference the cheaper one might just be the one to buy.

BTW my WG had 7 of the candelabras and they all had some degree of problem issues with tilted candles or bent or dented ones.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought the 90 inch Giant Poseable Spider. No defects that I can find. The eyes do NOT light up but that should be an easy fix. She scared the hell out of my dogs and cats hope she does the same to the TOTers....lol....


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a skeleton! He was the only one this Walgreens had. I had checked at another one earlier but they only had candy out so far. I love him!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

i took pics of the one by my house but my phone wont send them too my email! but they have alot more new stuff from the last time i went 3 weeks ago lol They have 400 watt fog machines for 24 bucks! cant beat that! and a bunch other good stuff! ill go back tomorrow and take pics again


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to Walgreens yesterday, and they really didn't have much. One side of shelves, that's it. The prices were fine...the quality of the items wasn't too great, though. 

But, more importantly, I didn't see any of the Halloween cereals there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ondeko said:


> None of the Walgreens near me have these yet. I'm really hoping they get them because the photo looks really great for $30! Target has a hard plastic 5 ft skelly for $40 that doesn't have as good a paint job.


Those Target skellies and skulls are part of their GID series thus no paint job so they glow brighter.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those Target skellies and skulls are part of their GID series thus no paint job.


My Target didn't have any GID skellies yet, but they did have a painted skelly. I drag my UV flashilight around when I'm shopping so I can check how well GID stuff glows.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I saw the 30 bucky also, for the price its great, the quality isnt the greatest. As you said. But i do need one and all I can do is hope for the best. It looks simple enough to repair if problems arise, but bad knee joints not sure. I will probably get one but will wait a bit. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Went to one of the Walgreen's close to us and was so disappointed. They barely had anything in the way of decorations. Not like previous years anyway. There is another one right down the street from us...I'm going to stop by that one to see if its any better. *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I went to one and they didnt have much out, but the other was nearly totally stocked. They even had all the cerals!!!! I stocked up bigtime. LOL I got my fingers crossed too Thrinity1. X


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't bought a bucky because of the price and haven't bought a blucky because of the quality. The Walgreens skeleton was the perfect happy medium for me. I got the last one at my Walgreens yesterday and LOVE it. Took him out to the car and he sat perfectly in my passenger seat. I got strange looks driving around with him for the rest of the afternoon. Brought him home and he is sitting in my living room. He is much more sturdy than I thought he would be but can tell that he won't be incredibly durable in the long run. As you all said a little repair work will keep him going. I think the blucky requires mush more maintenance...we have been fighting to keep my Aunt's in one piece for years. The details and the quality of my new Walgreens skeleton make him totally worth what I paid!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just got back from our closes Walgreens, theres 3 in the area. Im not blown away by their items like alot seem to be on the forum. They have some nice stuff and some of the prices are very reasonable, but overall I wouldnt say anything was stellar. 

The one I stopped at had 4 of the candlabras. All 4 had very bent candles so I had to pass. Really wanted one too, maybe at one of the other 2 stores. :/

I thought that their blucky was too overpriced for what it is. The one thing I really wanted to grab for my son was the huge Ghostface mask hanger. Every one of them was damaged in some way. Bent/cracked and/or had alot of black smudging on the faces.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

another heads up i have about 3 walgreens near me But the 24 hour one has the most stuff for sure! soo might wanna check that out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From what I'm hearing I'm glad I found a candelabra with only a slightly tilted candle in it. The candle material is very soft but the great thing about it is it is translucent so when the candelabra is on it looks more like light shining through a wax candle base, instead of a solid PVC tube that emits no light. _I wonder if Walgreens had a bad batch of stuff or bought rejects._ Thankfully all of my 5-foot skeletons are fine.

If the candelabras are still available, and very likely could be, at the end of the season and they get marked down I might be willing to buy a few and try to take the candles off and repair them. The base is nice enough, the candles looked great lit in the dark and I liked the waxy and dripping blood look. It's really a shame about all the crushed candles though. I tried manipulating a few of the bent ones to pop it out but it seemed to always want to go back to the dented stage. If the candles could be taken off maybe inserting a dowel rod over a period of time could straighten it or maybe adding a thin plastic tube inside the diameter would fix it as well. I think the LEDs could be reattached succesfully to get the candles back up in operation although you would probably have to rewire them. Well something for later in the season.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh man yours is soo much better stocked than ours! The ones by me just have candy & some table pieces (votives & small figures). Guess I have to be patient (argh, so hard!).


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been into 7 walgreens in the area so far and some are better stocked and stocking halloween sooner than others. The theme for Walgreens this year seems to be "You Get What You Pay For." They have a lot of somewhat cheaply made but very inexpensive props. the quality varies widely from so bad i won't buy it at any price to pretty good for what you pay. the $30 skeletons are probably the best compromise between a blucky and bucky i've found. I can't find bluckies in my area for less than $20 so $30 for the Walgreens skelly is a good deal for me. Is the quality top notch--not a chance, but it's good enough and i don't feel ripped off the way i would for a $20 blucky The candelabra is just cheap. None of the stores have more than 4 of them and every single one of them has been warped, bent or otherwise worse than merely imperfect. The plastic is a lot softer than the Spirit version and the Walgreens piece is just plain not as good as the Spirit version. Even at the comparatively low price, i won't buy one until they go on sale for 50% and even then i might buy something else first. A lot of the hanging props look like they have been through the wringer--pushed in faces, warped, crushed or cracked parts. Luckily i'm not in the market for those so it isn't an issue for me. The have a mesh bag of bones in the $8 price range that isn't too bad. It's made of hard plastic parts like the $30 skelly and compares to the $20 bag of foam bones at Target. For the price, not a bad deal. i don't like their cheap groundbreakers but it's an aesthetic choice--i think the proportions are just a little too small to look quite lifesize. If you don't mind them being slightly small, they are a quick cheap way to slap a groundbreaker into your haunt for $20 and now real work. Some of their other stuff is decent--they have a couple nice skulls, some OK small skeletons, and their tombstones are fine for people with no desire to make their own. I bought a pack of 4 small tombstones for $5 to use as parts for other props, but only because my local dollar stores don't have any stones i liked.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm still amused that the giant marshmallow Frankenstein in a plastic cylinder is labeled "Old Man Head". You would think it would at least be "Mad Scientist Monster" or something...


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

i took those pics fairly quick cause we went to get beer and well yeah! ill take some of both walgreens and try to get everything


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ondeko said:


> My Target didn't have any GID skellies yet, but they did have a painted skelly. I drag my UV flashilight around when I'm shopping so I can check how well GID stuff glows.


Mine had one.It looked good.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought the 30$ skelly and had to take it back and return it for another one because the joint on the shoulder was ripped and it would fall out.. also I bought the 3 ft witch and it also has black markings on the face??? weird I don't know what it could be as I have tryed to clean it off and it wouldent wipe off??


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The left arm on mine keeps coming out too, I'm going to try to fix it myself. Either hot glue, or epoxy. I saw one in a store with the lower jaw broken off but I figure that was probably due to being mishandled. If it's still there next month I'll ask if I can get it for a discount.


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

I go to Walgreeens for the small stuff. Halloween cups and such, maybe some plastic eye balls. The denting seems unfortunate, but the scratches and coloration problems can be solved with some paint and sealer, I think.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I bought 8 of the candelabras last night, sure some were a bit bent but hubby and I went through all of them on display and picked out the best.
After what I saw yesterday at Spirit store I think these are a bargain for what I want to use them for.

This year I'm not going to have the inside of my house as brightly lit to the outside view. I wanted a flickering candle in each window at the side and rear of the house.

Grandin Roads are nice but too pricey.

We made a special trip to Spirit store near my brothers house (it's the closest to me but 40 miles away).
They had a pack of 3 LED taper type candles w/o a base for $15.00

I bought 3 packs then went next door to Dollar Tree and got a pack of AAA's and tested them at my brother's house. They barely showed up, the light was awful, could hardly see it. Glad I tested them cos they went right back to the store an hour later. 

Stopped at walgreens near me on the way home and bought 2 candelabras, came home, tried them in various windows and they were plenty bright and looked really good. The size,shape and flickering motion looked great. Remember, this may be $8.00 but it has 3 candles, not one. It makes a difference in the light output. We were actually surprised at the light output and how good the shape of them looked in the windows.

We went back and bought six more of the best looking ones before they closed. 

I couldnt be happier, it was just the effect and look I have been trying to achieve without breaking the bank.

And compared to Walmart, Walgreens is a treasure. I have never seen such lousy halloween decor as what is is Walmart.
The only thing I bought was the "fur" covered cat. I wont even be going there on Nov. 1st

JMO


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> We made a special trip to Spirit store near my brothers house (it's the closest to me but 40 miles away).
> They had a pack of 3 LED taper type candles w/o a base for $15.00
> 
> I bought 3 packs then went next door to Dollar Tree and got a pack of AAA's and tested them at my brother's house. They barely showed up, the light was awful, could hardly see it. Glad I tested them cos they went right back to the store an hour later.


The larger Joann stores definitely have taper LED candles and Michaels should have them in the Christmas stuff if they have it out. If your Walmart has the Christmas decor out, check them too. Last year they had "flame orange" white LED tapers (with an 8 hour timer on them). Well "flame orange" turned out to be "bloody red-orange", hilariously inappropriate for a Christmas decoration! I brought them back because I had wanted to use them immediately. So I went back and bought a bunch on clearance after Christmas. Maybe they'll have them again this year!

Walgreens also had LED candles but they had _*white*_ flames which looked even weirder than the red ones.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Xane said:


> The larger Joann stores definitely have taper LED candles and Michaels should have them in the Christmas stuff if they have it out. If your Walmart has the Christmas decor out, check them too. Last year they had "flame orange" white LED tapers (with an 8 hour timer on them). Well "flame orange" turned out to be "bloody red-orange", hilariously inappropriate for a Christmas decoration! I brought them back because I had wanted to use them immediately. So I went back and bought a bunch on clearance after Christmas. Maybe they'll have them again this year!
> 
> Walgreens also had LED candles but they had _*white*_ flames which looked even weirder than the red ones.



Thanks for the suggestions. There is a Joanns in town but they sell nothing like you describe. I went in last week looking for those replacement flicker bulbs. I was told this particular store sells no more bulbs period. Just the ones for those craft lights that are $$$.

Saw nothing at either Michael's that I went to 2 weeks ago and out Walmart has no Christmas either.

I will look for those when they put out the Xmas, I can always use them in my dining room table candelabra.

I did see the pillar type plastic LED candles at Walgreens, I dont like those. I am planning to get the bloody pillar ones from Grandin Road for my living room lanterns. I saw them in action on HSN and they have a nice effect in the dark


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

weaz said:


> Ive seen alot of the 30 dollar buckys with bad knee joints. They are molded wrong and ready to fall off the stem.


I noticed that, too. The one I saw had the arms & legs folded in against the ribs & tied with string. I looked closer & it appeared the plastic pegs holding the legs into the hips were snapped off.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ironmaiden--it's cool that you found a way to put those candelbra to good use. 

I checked my skeleton before I bought it since the first post in this thread was about poor quality/damaged merchandise. I'll definately try to get another one if they go on sale.


----------



## halloweenfanatic2011 (Sep 20, 2011)

I still love them because theyre cheap. I would take the prop back and get it exchanged for a new one.


----------

